# CFSCE Sig Op Student Handouts



## Rheostatic (4 Mar 2011)

A question for those who work at the School: Are the student handouts and manuals for trade courses available for download on the DIN? I've always found these to be pretty useful but over the years mine have become outdated as the kit changes. I'm talking about the handbooks produced at the school, not just the printed Operator Cards.

I've looked through the CFSCE site and the Documentum but couldn't find them.


----------



## BearPusher (1 Apr 2011)

When I was there I was told you could only get them there as the staff mentioned they had former students come back just to get them.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2011)

Are you looking for manuals on pieces of equipment? LFDTS DAT has quite a few on their DIN site.


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Apr 2011)

BearPusher said:
			
		

> When I was there I was told you could only get them there as the staff mentioned they had former students come back just to get them.


Not really practical for me in the short term, but I'll remember that when I'm in the neighborhood.





			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Are you looking for manuals on pieces of equipment? LFDTS DAT has quite a few on their DIN site.


I'm looking for the training materials distributed to students on Sig Op trade courses. These include manuals or operator cards bound together with aide-memoires, quick reference guides, etc. 

I searched around the DAT site and couldn't find the manuals you mentioned (assuming you're not referring to the Army Electronic Library or Documentum). 

Anyway I may resort to photocopying any materials I can borrow from our newest batch of operators.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Apr 2011)

I'll put a link up for the Op Cards tomorrow, I have it book marked at work.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Apr 2011)

I lied, it wasn't DAT, but DLSE2. Here's the DWAN only link:

http://lfdts.kingston.mil.ca/dlse/dlse2/TTPs_e.asp


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Apr 2011)

That may be more useful than what I was originally looking for. Thanks.


----------

